# Voice & vote



## ThomasK

The linkbetween calling and (our) voice (_vocare _inLatin) was raised in the _call _thread. But howdo you translate _voice _andthen _to vote _? 

Also interesting might be if you see a link between that word meaning 'voice'and Latin-based English words such as _irrevocable,vocation, vowel_, ... 
BTW:any link with shouting ?


----------



## kirahvi

*Finnish:*

voice: _ääni_
vote: _ääni_
to vote: _äänestää_


----------



## ancalimon

Turkish:

I don't think there is a connection between vote and voice in Turkish.

OY : vote.

It's related with several things like öy (idea, opinion, judgement), soy (surname), söy (to say), say (to align & arrange words (as in a saga), to count)

...

Voice :  ses, ün
to call : çağır


----------



## DearPrudence

It can be the same in *French*:
*"une voix" = a voice / a vote*

But we also have:
*"un vote"
"un scrutin"*


----------



## mataripis

Voice in Tagalog is "Tinig" or in literal translation(when speaking) it should be " Sabi" (as in i said=sabi ko).The word vote is commonly " Boto"/ pagboto  but i heard in elders the term "Pinili"(choose=select) and in older form "Inilalagay" (placing in..) and "Ihalal"(raising/placing him to the position). So 1.) "the voice of majority are saying that"(Ang tinig ng karamihan ay nagsasabi na)  2.) they vote him as their new over all leader= Pinili/inilalagay/ihinalal niya SIYA bilang pangkalahatang Pinuno nila.


----------



## arielipi

ThomasK said:


> The link between calling and (our) voice (_vocare _in Latin) was raised in the _call _thread. But how do you translate _voice _and then _to vote _?
> 
> Also interesting might be if you see a link between that word meaning 'voice' and Latin-based English words such as _irrevocable, vocation, vowel_, ...



Hebrew:
voice (as in sound) is קול qol
voice (political voice) is same, and sometimes something different that i cant remember.
to vote - להצביע lehatzbi'a


----------



## apmoy70

Hi, TK, in Greek there's no connection between the two:

Voice: *«Φωνή»* [fo'ni] (fem.) < Classical fem. noun *«φωνὴ» pʰōnḕ* --> _voice, discourse, speech, uttering_ (from PIE root *bʰeh₂-/ *bʰh₂-, _to say, speak_, with _o-grade_; cf Skt. भनति (bhAnati), _to speak_; OCS баяти (bajati), _to tell, narrate_ > Rus. баять, _to speak_; Lat. fārī, _to speak, say_). Verb: *«Φωνάζω»* [fo'nazo] --> _to sound loudly_. 

Vote: *«Ψήφος»* ['psifos] (fem.) < Classical fem. noun *«ψῆφος» psêpʰŏs* --> lit. _pebble (used as a voting/counting stone)_, later, _vote, decision_ (with obscure etymology). Verb: *«ψηφίζω»* [psi'fizo] --> _to vote._


----------



## ThomasK

I added *an EXTRA question *above regarding shouting: inLatin _vox _led to _vocare_, but not in otherlanguages,I suppose _(I justsee /fonadzo/ inGreek, but that is sounding loudly, I notice). _

__
_Dutch:__ stem > stemmen (those who vote are thekiezers [‘choosers’ ], though, not the stemmers)_

__
_German:__ Stimme />/ wählen (to choose)_


Greek/psifizo/ reminds me of the Frenchballotage...


----------



## er targyn

Kazakh: voice - dawys; to vote - dawys berw, literally: to give voice (or voice giving)


----------



## arielipi

Hebrew:
לקרוא likro can be used as shout, but the main word for shout is לצעוק litz'ok
לצרוח litzro'akh is scream.


----------



## bibax

Czech:

voice: hlas (root *gol-), not related to volati (= to call);
vote: hlas;
to vote: hlasovati (imperf.) ~ odhlasovati (perf.);
vowel/consonant: hláska;

hlásiti, hlásati (impf.) ~ rozhlásit, vyhlásiti (perf.) = to announce, to preach, to proclaim, to propagate .... (loudly) by voice;
hlasatel = announcer;
hlásič = annunciator, alarm;
rozhlas = radio (broadcasting); public address system;


----------



## apmoy70

ThomasK said:


> ...
> Also interesting might be if you see a link between that word meaning 'voice'and Latin-based English words such as _irrevocable,vocation, vowel_, ...


Vowel: *«φωνήεν»* [fo'ni.en] (neut.) < Classical neuter noun *«φωνήεντα» pʰōnḗĕntă* (found only in plural form) --> _vowels_ < nominalised adj. *«φωνήεις, φωνήεσσα, φωνῆεν»  pʰōnḗeis (masc.),  pʰōnḗĕssă (fem.), pʰōnêĕn (neut.)* --> _endowed with speech, vocal_.
Consonant: *«Σύμφωνο»* ['simfono] (neut.) < Classical neuter noun *«σύμφωνα» súmpʰōnă *(found only in plural form)--> _consonants_ < nominalised adj. *«σύμφωνος, -νος, σύμφωνον» súmpʰōnŏs (masc. & fem.), súmpʰōnŏn (neut.) *--> _agreeing in sound_. Obviously, both *«φωνήεν»* [fo'ni.en] (neut.) & *«σύμφωνο»* ['simfono] (neut.) derive from *«φωνὴ»*.   


ThomasK said:


> BTW:any link with shouting ?



In Greek (besides *«φωνάζω»* [fo'nazo] --> _to speak/sound loudly_, I posted earlier) we have:

*«Ωρύομαι»* [o'ri.ome] --> _to shout hysterically_ < Classical v. *«ὠρύομαι» ōrúŏmæ* --> _to howl, cry, roar_ (PIE *h₃reuH-, _howl, roar_ cf Skt. रौति (rauti), _to make noise_; Lat. rūgio, _to roar_).
*«Ουρλιάζω»* [ur'ʎazo] --> _to scream_ < Byz. Gr. *«οὐρλιάζω» our'ʎazo* < Venetian _urlare_ --> _to scream, yell, howl_ < Lat. _ululāre_.
*«Κραυγάζω»* [krav'ɣazo] --> _to shout_ < Classical v. *«κραυγάζω» kraugázō* --> _to shout, cry aloud_ (old onomatopoeic root *ker-, _sound imitation of croaking call_ cf Skt. क्रोशति (krosati), _to cry out_; ON hraukr, _sea-raven_).


----------



## ahmedcowon

*In Arabic:*

voice = sound = vote = صوت /sawt/

shouting = voting = تصويت /tasweet/

to shout = to vote = صوت /sawwata/


----------



## arielipi

ahmedcowon said:


> *In Arabic:*
> 
> voice = sound = vote = صوت /sawt/
> 
> shouting = voting = تصويت /tasweet/
> 
> to shout = to vote = صوت /sawwata/



In hebrew זעקה ze'*a*ka is a cry for help, sounds similar to sawwata.


----------



## aruniyan

Voice(sound) : *Kural *( the sounds of animals, including human)

Vote : *Vaakku*(new word that means Vote, but_ vaaku_ also  means "promise", "unchangeable way/manner")

other words ....

*Vaai* = Mouth (opening)
_*vaaimai*_ = Truthfull words.
*vaaitha* = Gotten


----------



## ThomasK

But nothing like _kur.../ ...ral_? No derivations?  ))) The _vaai _words sound interesting, but what is 'gotten' ?


----------



## aruniyan

ThomasK said:


> But nothing like kur.../ ...ral? No derivations?  ))) The _vaai _words sound interesting, but what is 'gotten' ?



kurai - To bark, to make sound. here kurrrr i think comes from the sound.
vaaitha - whatever one got/ended up with. (emakku vaaitha manaivi = the wife i got ). its related with opening/mouth and not related to sound, so ignore.


----------



## ThomasK

I see. But I still think it interesting because the  voice  concept implies sounds and the use of it, or other aspects having to do with  throat or mouth, where the sound is produced. It is simplyinteresting to see what kind of associations (...) are made with suchconcepts/... as voice. _[BTW:voice = a concept, a reality, ... (it is not just the word) ? If anyone canhelp to clarify what term I can use here,please do !]_

_BTW:interesting to learn that  Greek links voice with sound as well [__symfoné__ as consonant(containing son-, sound)], which we could call kind-of a metonymy, I suppose._


----------



## ahmedcowon

arielipi said:


> In hebrew זעקה ze'*a*ka is a cry for help, sounds similar to sawwata.



زعق za33aka is also exit in Arabic and means speaking loudly

*3 is ayin*


----------



## arielipi

ahmedcowon said:


> زعق za33aka is also exit in Arabic and means speaking loudly
> 
> *3 is ayin*



zeaka is as well with ayin.
i wonder what else there is in both languages.

רעש ra'ash, with ayin is noise.
רחש rakhash is rustle.
צעקה tze'aka with ayin is shout/scream.
צווחה tzvakha is scream.


----------



## Ёж!

In Russian, there are two etymologically connected roots: «глас» and «голос». Both of them are noun words that mean 'voice': the first is elevated, the second is popular, with somewhat different meanings and uses. Some derivatives:

гласный — public; also a vowel;
согласный — he who agrees; also a consonant (the meanings of the underlined prefixes coincide);
голосистый — loud (seldom used; for example, about a person). Sometimes it can mean something or someone who sounds well ('has a good voice').

гласить — about a paper: to say something, to contain the statement;
голосить — to cry loudly;
голосовать: 1) to vote; 2) to try to stop a car on the road (for example, a taxi);
огласить — to read aloud a paper, for example, a list of items.
пригласить — to invite

There are also nouns like _подголосок_ or _отголосок_ that refer to what a person or the nature utters. The first word means someone who expresses his agreement with anything that somebody more powerful says; the second word means a sound that echoes other sounds (sometimes figuratively: this can be an event that echoes another event, for example).


----------



## SuperXW

I'm very surprised to see "voice" and "vote" are connected in many languages...

In Chinese, they are not related at all.
"Voice" 声音 is connected to "sound".
"Vote" 投票 literally means "throw ticket" (drop ballot).


----------



## ThomasK

I suppose there are some kind of roll call votes and the ones where people 'cast' their votes on paper or on a ballot... But I had not realized the link between the two at first either...

The Russian words reminded me that _vowel _and _vocaal _refer to the _voice _root as well, which I had not realized. But what is the right transcription again? Is it /golo/ and /glas/? (I am sorry, I only know some Cyrillic letters, not all)


----------



## momai

arielipi said:


> In hebrew זעקה ze'*a*ka is a cry for help, sounds similar to sawwata.


It means to shout for help in Syrian dialect.


----------

